# Dendrobium anosmum 'Valentine's'



## poozcard (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## poozcard (Feb 15, 2012)

3rd blooming at home.
This is more than enough for a home grower as me.


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2012)

Very, Very, Very Nice!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 15, 2012)

Well! I am one home grower who never succeeded flowering it. So, congrats. I will try to sell mine at my society's monthly reunion tonight. Maybe someone else can flower it.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2012)

Just as I thought!!  You just hang these things out your window or in a tree and they flower like this in Thailand!  Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Feb 15, 2012)

I see why they call it Valentine's - I'm in love! :smitten:


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## fbrem (Feb 15, 2012)

so many blooms, awesome


----------



## Stone (Feb 15, 2012)

Totally spectacular!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning display of blooms!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! Nice blooming, and cool photo too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow Wow Wow!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 16, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful! Looks like it loves being outside!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 16, 2012)

impressive!!! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2012)

Stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow!!!

Monster Dendro:clap:


----------



## emydura (Feb 16, 2012)

That is just sunning.


----------



## Marc (Feb 16, 2012)

It's a purple waterfall, stunning!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 16, 2012)

My favourite dendrobium species.. And I'll say it again: I'm very envious of your magnificent plant.. :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap:


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## e-spice (Feb 18, 2012)

Very impressive and obviously beautiful!!!!


----------



## Clark (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice glitz.


----------

